# Glass Shelves for a China Cabinet



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I have built a china cabinet where I want to use glass shelves. The shelves will be approx 35 1/2×13 3/4 and just supported by brackets at the end of the shelves.

So the span will be almost 3 feet. Each shelve will probably carry at least 50# but I want to make sure it is plenty strong.

Do any of you have an idea of what king and how think the glass should be.

Domer


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

According to this website you should use 3/8 inch annealed glass.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Domer,

If I were you, unless you are absolutely bent on glass shelves, I'd consider making a hardwood frame for each shelf. The frame sort of like a window sash. The wood would of course match the china cabinet.

This would provide additional support to each shelf, making for less stout and hence expensive glass. Otherwise, I'm sure you're going to pay a pretty penny for the required shelves.

Cheers!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Annealed glass is less expensive than tempered glass. If cost is not as big of a concern, it would be safer to go with tempered glass. Tempered glass is also stronger than annealed glass. You might also want to consider laminated glass. It's basically a couple of annealed pieces of glass that sandwich a middle layer of PVB (a resin) that holds them together.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I also like Dave's idea of building a wood frame, with a glass insert.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It can be hard to get 4 shelf supports to line up perfectly - so try to
make at least one corner support infinitely adjustable. There are a lot
of ways to do this. Don't count on 4 holes lining up in a perfect plane
(wood will adapt and flex, glass flexes less) in your finished cabinet.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

My design consultant, my wife, really wants solid glass shelves. My vote was for the wood frames but I was out voted.

I agree that the tempered glass sounds better than the annealed glass.

Maybe the cost of the tempered glass may change her mind about the wood frame.

I am a little concerned about the shelf supports lining up exactly. What are the methods to make the one corner support adjustible. I just assumed I would have to put a piece of paper under one corner if they do not line up exactly or something like that.

Domer


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Domer -

while tempered glass is stronger than annealed, and won't form long sharp shards if broken, there is a big problem.

Cutting and edging must be done before it's tempered, therefore you can''t just walk into your local glass purveyor and have them cut you a piece. If it's possible to find a source that will cut and temper custom made pieces, it will be cost prohibitive for most hobby woodworkers in my opinion.

If you feel you must use tempered you'll have to find a stock size and build your cabinet around it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Check the standard sizes available and work around those dimensions. It could save you a bundle.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, the cabinet is built, just waiting on the shelves. Which I need to order.

Thanks for all the information.

Cliff


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, that makes it easy. Your best option is to go to a local glass shop and have them cut you a piece of 3/8 or 1/2 inch annealed glass (what ever makes you happiest). Make sure they sand all of the edges and corners.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks all. I appreciate all of the information. This is just how lumberjocks is supposed to work.

I talked to a local glass company today after reading most of the responses. Several came in while I was at work today.

The glass company convinced me that I do not want the tempered glass due to the same reasons several of you gave. It is stronger but shatters easier.

They also convinced me that I do not want laminated glass. It is unattractive and the main benefit is that when it shatters, it hold together but in a shelf that is not much of a benefit as the shelf would come off the supports and break everything on the shelf and any shelves below it.

The cost of 1/2 inch vs 3/8 inch is almost double but looking at the photo by bentlyy has convinced me to go with the 1/2 inch. The extra cost will be about $100 but I have a huge amount of time and money invested in this project and more importantly, much of the china that will be in the china cabinet belonged to my wife's grandmother. Both of us would be devastated if it was lost due to cheeping out on the glass shelves.

I do wish I could convince my wife to go with the wood frames but cannot.

Again thanks all.

I will post a photo when it is done.

Domer


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like a you've made a good choice, and I can't say that I blame you in wanting to go with the thicker glass. Even if it is a bit of overkill, it's a nice "insurance policy" for all of the irreplaceable family china resting on it. Better to be overly strong, than not strong enough!


----------



## kalapolo (Jan 14, 2011)

I second that the extra investment in the cost of the glass is worth it when you're talking about irreplaceable family heirlooms. Would love to see photos of the finished product!


----------

